
Ubiquiti Networks Labeled a “fraud” by Citron Research - champagnepapi
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/18/short-seller-andrew-left-calls-ubiquiti-his-next-big-fraud.html
======
champagnepapi
Link to research> [http://www.citronresearch.com/citron-exposes-ubiquiti-
networ...](http://www.citronresearch.com/citron-exposes-ubiquiti-networks/)

